# Skyrim Anniversary Edition



## KILPIN_91 (18 Gennaio 2022)

Ragazzi,non ho mai giocato a Skyrim,so che è uscita la anniversary edition qualche mese fa,ed ero curioso,molti dicono che è un capolavoro,che ne dite?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (18 Gennaio 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi,non ho mai giocato a Skyrim,so che è uscita la anniversay edition qualche mese fa,ed ero curioso,molti dicono che è un capolavoro,che ne dite?


Se ti piace il genre Fantasy, se ti piacciono RPG, se ti piace l'esplorazione, se ti piacciono i giochi Bethesda.....non puoi non aver giocato a Skyrim.

Un mondo intero da scoprire, con storia, conflitti, nature e tantissime strutture interessanti da scoprire. Nella anniversary edition con i vari DLC c'e persino di piu.
É un gioco che chiunque deve aver giocato, come RDR2. Un gioco storico.

Ovviamente ormai é parecchio vecchio e certi meccanismi del gioco non sono piu ultra moderni (il gioco é vecchio oltre 10 anni ormai), ma é sempre divertente. Un consiglio assoluto, un gioco indimenticabile. In questi 10 anni ho giocato a pochissimi giochi che vedo su un livello simile (The Last Of Us, RDR2, God of War, The Witcher 3 e _FORSE _GTA V).


----------



## KILPIN_91 (18 Gennaio 2022)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Se ti piace il genre Fantasy, se ti piacciono RPG, se ti piace l'esplorazione, se ti piacciono i giochi Bethesda.....non puoi non aver giocato a Skyrim.
> 
> Un mondo intero da scoprire, con storia, conflitti, nature e tantissime strutture interessanti da scoprire. Nella anniversary edition con i vari DLC c'e persino di piu.
> É un gioco che chiunque deve aver giocato, come RDR2. Un gioco storico.
> ...


si ero interessato perchè amante degli RPG. grazie mille della risposta


----------



## Liuke (18 Gennaio 2022)

se vuoi spendere praticamente nulla, c'é la special edition sul game pass per pc. puoi farlo ad 1€ per il primo mese


----------



## Maravich49 (19 Gennaio 2022)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Se ti piace il genre Fantasy, se ti piacciono RPG, se ti piace l'esplorazione, se ti piacciono i giochi Bethesda.....non puoi non aver giocato a Skyrim.
> 
> Un mondo intero da scoprire, con storia, conflitti, nature e tantissime strutture interessanti da scoprire. Nella anniversary edition con i vari DLC c'e persino di piu.
> É un gioco che chiunque deve aver giocato, come RDR2. Un gioco storico.
> ...



Quoto in ogni parola.


----------



## Dejanilgeniodomina84 (19 Gennaio 2022)

Prima oblivion poi skyrim. 15 anni di capolavoro immortale


----------



## Miro (19 Gennaio 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi,non ho mai giocato a Skyrim,so che è uscita la anniversary edition qualche mese fa,ed ero curioso,molti dicono che è un capolavoro,che ne dite?


A me le ambientazioni fantasy in "stile medievale" non mi sono mai piaciute, tant'è che la trilogia del Signore degli Anelli me la sono vista solo un annetto fa durante il lockdown. Coerentemente, non mi sono mai interessato a giochi quali Dark Souls, tanto per dirne uno.
Un giorno, nel lontano 2014, entrai in un GameStop e trovai la Legendary Edition di Skyrim con tutti i DLC a 20 euro e gli diedi una chance. Risultato? penso che nelle varie run di gioco avrò cumulato 500 e passa ore di gioco. Acquistalo ad occhi chiusi.


----------



## hakaishin (19 Gennaio 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi,non ho mai giocato a Skyrim,so che è uscita la anniversary edition qualche mese fa,ed ero curioso,molti dicono che è un capolavoro,che ne dite?


Non puoi non giocarci.
Prima di skyrim non amavo questi giochi, infatti lo snobbai. Poi un mio amico me lo prestò e mi si è aperto un mondo: spettacolare.
Vai tranquillo che ti piacerà


----------

